
Apple now sells more watches than the entire Swiss watch industry - avonmach
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/5/21125565/apple-watch-sales-2019-swiss-watch-market-estimates-outsold
======
Justin_K
That's like saying Toyota sells more cars than the Italian supercar industry.

~~~
rasz
No it doesnt, because "Italian supercar industry" is owned by FCA and VW.

------
redis_mlc
My understanding was that most Swiss brands were owned by a single parent
company.

~~~
beamatronic
Yes, Swatch.

~~~
pmart123
Richemont owns a lot of the luxury brands.

~~~
bionsystem
Swatch owns a bunch, too. Also, some other brands actually buy their mechanics
from Swatch (not sure if Richemont is among them too).

